# how legal is it in canada



## A.K. (Jul 8, 2006)

how legal is marijuana in canada?


----------



## Hick (Jul 8, 2006)

"il"-legal...though I believe they do have some medical provisions.


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 8, 2006)

When I was 17 I was with my Aunt who lives on the Eastcoast, and she told me "We should find some marijuana, I hear its really good here, and it would help my back pain."  It was soo wierd because she never smoked before, but I guess if it helps her pain...


----------



## rockydog (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah they were slack on the law for like the last 10 years until the whole Marc Emery thing went down. Now they are getting a bit stricter again


----------



## astra007 (Aug 5, 2006)

its different in parts of the country from others.  in bc - the rc's look the other way most of the time.  in alberta, they dont approve and come down hard.  in sask they dont give a damn. in manitoba and the yukon - its ok.  but in the east; its hard time.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

yeah pretty much what astra said is right...i lived way over the other side of Canada for years in Ontario and now the past year in BC

what i have noticed the same about both of these provinces is that if you do get caught with a small amount the cops don't even write it up...they just take it away  and probably have themselves a nice relaxing free smoke after work 

a friend of mine back in Ontario got caught with well over a pound of weed ...14 grams of mushrooms and 3 hits of XTC ...he ended up _only_ getting 60 days house arrest   (and this was a RAID..LOL..they thought he was some big dealer) 

thats not even the funniest part ...he only had to serve his time on weekends ...in the house by 6pm friday evening and allowed back out Sunday evening at 6pm...and this counted as 3 days

tell me again the system isn't messed up? but hey...I AM NOT COMPLAINING....keep those laws lax and stay outta my garden


----------



## astra007 (Aug 5, 2006)

so i guess the east is soft too


----------



## astra007 (Aug 5, 2006)

in my trading area or rural area there is a grower who moved here from the coast.  he got caught with a grow op there and decided that he would go somewhere less city.  he and his son got into a vicious fight and his kid ratted him out.  drove to the rcmp station drunk - the son got 6 months in the slammer fer this.  he got checked out and they took 1 light and 4 oz. of mj.  3 weeks later, he's sitting home with power on and everything quiet and said to himself - what the hey and started up again.  while trimming his crop; a neighbour noticed the smell and the rc's came to visit.  he said, ya i smoke weed on the deck all the time and the cop left.  went and got a can filter and is doing another crop as i type.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 6, 2006)

i hear ya astra....everything is so much more lax here in BC

having lived in Ontario and here now...this is way nicer here and laidback in their MJ views

in ontario you do get punished...but for most its just a slap on the wrist...and even less here in BC...here is most definitely the friendliest MJ place i have ever been 

i would imagine maybe this is different for the large commercial growers...but us who are just doing it as a hobby for personal consumption are pretty much left alone it seems ...as long as we are respectable people...and keep our mouths shut


----------



## astra007 (Aug 6, 2006)

dont flaunt it.  dont steal power.  use stealth methods and common sense.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 6, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> dont flaunt it. dont steal power. use stealth methods and common sense.


 
As silly as it is, it also helps to look as "harmless" as possible. For years I had hair I could touch my ass with and a full beard. That was my trademark sort of. One year, I cut it off and gave myself a buzz cut. I started wearing overalls with suspenders and work boots. You wouldn't believe the difference in how people treated me. It was almost like I had dropped on Mars. I started getting "sir" all the time, and people got so friendly. A week before, I got looks like I was Manson on bail.

Freakin people are weird. No kiddin.

If you look like a radical, long haired pot smoking tough guy with lots of black, biker colors and an attitude, the cops live for screwing with you.

Been there, done that. Now cops hold the door open for me and sir me to death. If they only knew.


----------



## alaskabud (Aug 7, 2006)

Alaska got a idiot governor a few years back and this tool was on a mission to recriminalize pot. We have been legally allowed to have up to a quarter pound in our house since the 1970s, until two months ago. So they made it illegal for a month and then the state supreme court partially over rode it saying we can have only one OZ legally. Big deal, we can still smoke legally and grow a few plants here which is more than i can say for the rest of North America. This only applies in your home, if you go out in public smoking and carrying they can bust ya.


----------



## Hick (Aug 7, 2006)

> Big deal, we can still smoke legally and grow a few plants here which is more than i can say for the rest of North America.



there are 8 or 9 states and at least some of the provinces in Canada, that have a medical provision, where as a medical user or provider, it is just as legal as Alaska. Maube even more so. California, in some counties for example, you are allowed to grow up to 99 plants without fear of prosecution by state or local authorities.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 7, 2006)

yes hick; note the local and state.  its the federals that come after you in canada and the u.s.a.  they are meaner then all the others combined.  legalized mj medical growers have been terrorized and flamed by the media over actions of the feds in canada, i imagine its the same in the u.s.a.


----------



## Greenfire (Aug 7, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> yes hick; note the local and state.  its the federals that come after you in canada and the u.s.a.  they are meaner then all the others combined.  legalized mj medical growers have been terrorized and flamed by the media over actions of the feds in canada, i imagine its the same in the u.s.a.



Right you are! The law statutes in California do allow for the consumption of MJ with a valid 'Cannabis Card', you have to have a medical condition to get it tho. However, this only protects you from local authorities in your county. With the 'Cannabis Card' you can grow 3-5 plants and can consume it in public. However, most local LEO's will still bust you for it, only because a Federal law still labels MJ as an illegal and controlled substance. For one year or so, we had mom and pops cannabis shops popping up everywhere, to seel MJ to people with Cannabis Cards. Since the card was medical related alot HMO's and other medical organizations were paying for these drugs. The Feds came down hard on them and put pressure on them, and alot of medical orgs now do not allow the use of MJ as a medical reliever or aid. 

Even with a cannabis card you are not safe, they can be bought for $500 from certain doctors. Just complain u get migraines...

With so many other drugs out there that do effectively more harm than others, like Alcohol which kills hundreds of innocent people a day! The governments will not ban alcohol as it is  major for of revenue in the form of DUI's. This is sad to think that our government wont ban something that does so much harm, jus so they can make a buck from the people! 

I personally have written to my local congressman/senator/mayors and other political leaders in complaint of this. I urge the rest of you to do the same, whether or not in the USA to do the same.

Ok, im done!

*steps off of soap box*

Greeny


----------



## alaskabud (Aug 8, 2006)

I wasn't talking about medical use. Every citizen in the state has been allowed to have up to a QP in their home for 30 some years and while the feds could use their laws they NEVER have in someones home in alaska for a QP. It's a different ballgame when a states constitution says it's fine to possess and use MJ in your home compared to "some" counties looking the other way occasionaly depending upon who happens to be charge. No one here is ever paronoid about the cops busting down your doors for a few plants and your stash because it's LEGAL. A lot of busts in the state though, everyone takes it from the legal place (their home) to the illegal place, outside their home.


----------



## Hick (Aug 8, 2006)

> However, most local LEO's will still bust you for it, only because a Federal law still labels MJ as an illegal and controlled substance.


..?.."_local LEO_" *can't* legally arrest you unless you have exceeded the guidlines mandated in your state legislation, *or* they have some type of "Federal" authority. 
  There are also some areas/counties, within the states, where I understand "local leo" has made it(mj cultivation, possession) _THE_ lowest priority criminal activity. 
 On more than one occasion, our "State Supreme Court" has ordered the feds to return growing eauiptment and homegrown meds to medical users that were within the bounderies of the state law. 
  ZZZZZZThe feds haven't done it, as they are still operating under the U.S. supreme courts ruleing that federal laws political name state legislation. But at least the state has fought them. It isn't a matter of "some counties looking the other way"..._It is the law.._ 
  'Tis a shame AK has "regressed" while a good portion of NA has progressed in that area. Is it an election year this year in AK?...Might be an excellent time to contact your state representative and local politicians up for election and get their views on where they stand on the issue, and let them know where your vote is going to be cast in relation.
  Herer's a link to a 'grassroots' movement currently gaining momentum in CO. Enough names have been collected to get the initiative on the ballot this fall.
SAFER CO



> yes hick; note the local and state. its the federals that come after you in canada and the u.s.a. they are meaner then all the others combined. legalized mj medical growers have been terrorized and flamed by the media over actions of the feds in canada, i imagine its the same in the u.s.a.



"EXACTLY" the same astra!


----------



## skunk (Aug 8, 2006)

i agree with all of you . its also legal where i live as long as i dont get caught .


----------



## astra007 (Aug 8, 2006)

hick, thar is 1 problem in canada; there-in that the rcmp are municiple, provincial AND federal, all in 1.  therefore when they come, yer screwed. but the yukon is akin to alaska and bc gets it to in the northern half.  therefore how do you prosecute some1 for something that that courts threw out in northern bc.  in the south fer med users, its harrassment and training excersises fer the troops.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2006)

I need to move to Alaska!!!


----------



## astra007 (Aug 8, 2006)

a massive wave of people from miami to washington state are on the move northward towards alaska.  when questioned; the trekkers replied thars gold in them thar hills and we are going to grow our share.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2006)

Hehehe!


----------



## KADE (Aug 9, 2006)

Here on the east coast they care... but not as much as liquer. If u have a inch of alky in the bottom of a pint on u... or 3 grams... ur gonna get a worse fine for the bottle. Pretty lame when u think of it... since thas legal.


----------



## Greenfire (Aug 13, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..?.."_local LEO_" *can't* legally arrest you unless you have exceeded the guidlines mandated in your state legislation, *or* they have some type of "Federal" authority.
> There are also some areas/counties, within the states, where I understand "local leo" has made it(mj cultivation, possession) _THE_ lowest priority criminal activity.
> On more than one occasion, our "State Supreme Court" has ordered the feds to return growing eauiptment and homegrown meds to medical users that were within the bounderies of the state law.
> ZZZZZZThe feds haven't done it, as they are still operating under the U.S. supreme courts ruleing that federal laws political name state legislation. But at least the state has fought them. It isn't a matter of "some counties looking the other way"..._It is the law.._



CA is alot different than other states, especially with drug enforcement. It written, forget which document, that a state/county/city law can be above the limits set by it's superior agency. So in this matter CA laws cannot violate Federal laws, it is still federal law that MJ is a controlled substance. In CA they will bust you for anything, why? Because it's a source of revenue for the respective counties. They are very-very hard out here on anyone carrying any controlled substance. They have even gone as far as arresting someone with a valid CC, throwing them in jail for a intoxicated in public, making them go to court and prove that they are truly in need of medicinal MJ. Even after they successfully prove themselves, they still must pay the $10 court documentation fees. If you prove your self innocent you should be liable for nothing, go figure!

Drug enforcement in CA is their top priority, so much in fact they have DAILY flights of a fleet of helicopters that are equipped to detect MJ in dense forest enviroments. Now, if you grow in your home, then ur safe from the whirlys above. However, CA just passed a law that gives ANY officer to enter your premises if he/she thinks that you may be doing something illegal in your home! A good example, and true story, that i know of personally is about a friend of mine. He had been drinking some beers while working on his car, of course his radio was on, and we were just wrenchin on it. A couple of hours into it, an officer had come through the back gate of his yard, walked through the side door of the garage, and just so happened to walk in at the same time my friend was sitting in the drivers seat attempting to turn the engine over. He was buster with a DUI just for sitting in the seat with a beer in his hand and the garage door closed. He went to court with his lawyer and ended up getting it reduced to a Wet & Reckless. While other states may be releasing their choking grasp on MJ enforcment, CA is clenching its fists even tighter! 

Greeny


----------



## astra007 (Aug 13, 2006)

this is also true of a buddy of mine who is a medical user and an activist and lives in the state of nevada.  jim does not grow more then 3 plants; but has a lot of tropical plants in his home,yard and greenhouse.  he came under the eye of local leo several months ago and gets constant harrassement because he shot and killed an intruder on his property at 3 am 1 night.  the intruder was a fbi special agent who had no business being where he was.  he has a web cam on his property and that night jim ordered the victum to "come out into the light with your hands raised"; instead the guy opened fire with 3 rounds, jim responded with 2 and shot him dead.  the sheriff's department did not know of the webcam and this saved his butt in court later.  if ya can not trust yer own local leo's, who can ya trust?

since then jim has regular visitors wandering around his openly marked private property - no trespassing - and armed,  he has had tropical ferns ripped out, people at the windows and on the porches, even at 1 point, on his house roof.  jim is retired military and at 1 point worked with the cia and this has still not deterred idiot law enforcement from making his life miserable.

jim now has his property up for sale and is thinking of moving to either alaska, or the canadian yukon, or elsewhere.  all this from a man who served his country with valor and honor, paid his taxes, and has a clean record.  and though its no excuse; do you wonder why, i am down on americans at times?  im looking for property for him and this was going on while i posted about yankees.  i thought maybe i should let the members see my mindset at the time.    sorry


----------



## astra007 (Aug 13, 2006)

this is in support of hick's statement - local leo cant arrest you.  but they can drive ya right out the country by harassement and dirty tactics, can't they?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 13, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> and though its no excuse; do you wonder why, i am down on Americans at times? I'm looking for property for him and this was going on while i posted about Yankees. i thought maybe i should let the members see my mindset at the time. sorry


IMHO, you need to learn to control your mind. You seem to let it control you at times. If you find that you do things that shouldn't be done or said at times, then more control on your part is what is required. The rest of us shouldn't have to suffer for your lack of control over your own actions.

Knocking ALL Americans because the current American government does something you don't agree with would be like me saying Canadians are <bad name> because your government is now very restrictive on pot. It just wouldn't be fair to include ALL Canadians in a generalization about anything. If you're down on Americans at any time, you're wrong. Plain and simple. You can't judge 300 million people by the actions of part of them, it isn't fair. As for calling names for any reason, it's childish. Name calling should always be prefixed by: NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH, while sticking your thumb in your nose and wiggling your fingers. That way, it will be interpreted as what it is; a childish remark.

Control over your own actions and reactions.

It's what separates us from animals.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 13, 2006)

i was speaking in general; if you cant tell the difference between this and what yer going on about maybe you should take yer own advice and just not post replies to me.  i am finding that you are harrassing me for any context in which i post. IMHO  secondly, while helping a fellow american, i was in a mindset - CORRECT - *helping an american.*  what part of this do you find offensive?  if you want to debate this please feel free to pm me and we can hash it out - but posting replies that attack other americans in need - *is childish*.  and was it not you who said dont use words like lazy?  what do you think childish? is, if not a direct slap.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 13, 2006)

You've taken my words out of context again. Helping one American doesn't give you the right to down the rest. Helping someone had nothing to do with your remark dissing Americans and calling us all Yankees. That's what I find offensive. What is it that you don't understand? You bad mouth 300 million people in one sentence and then you get your feelings hurt when one person tells you it's childish to do so.

You've pissed me off enough. In case it's gone past you, I'm also here to enjoy myself. When some newbie comes along and causes nothing but problems for the entire time he's here, I don't enjoy following you around and cleaning up after you.

I'm not doing it any more. Say what you wish. Do what you want. If one of the other Mods censors you, what will be your next excuse?

There is NOTHING you can do that will get a response from me in the future. Do whatever you think you can get away with. It'll be fun to watch.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 13, 2006)

there are probably 299 million, 985,000 good americans just like the same fer canadians.  and get back here and debate, just dont threaten me or twist my words as you accuse me of doing.  i think you are "a stand up man" and that we have a language issue here at the root of it all.  im starting to understand your way of thinking so lets not quit now - ok?

dam it - oops i respect the effort and time you spend here on this forum and honor you more then i think you understand.  if i was to say - those people south of my border - would not this be the same as saying americans?

im a canuck, a polarbear, an icebeon, a canadian, the northern neighbour, an anglo - yup and proud of it.  why does being called a yankee upset you?  oh ya 8 months and ya still call me a newbie?


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

might as well just leave it legal


----------



## astra007 (Sep 3, 2006)

must be a teenager, just dont have that attitude if you ever get caught with mj here in canada.  the laws are still on the books and valid.  you get lippy with the rcmp and you will find out very fast what they can do to you.  be polite and usually no problem.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

man ive been busted like 3 times.    i know its illegal but no criminal record.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 4, 2006)

just to types like you.  dont say that mj is legal in canada because peeps think all aspects are legal.  you are speaking of getting caught with under a 1/8 of an ounce - possession.  have a lb.  on ya and see what happens.  outdoor is usually just burnt around here but 3 buds got caught last year takin theirs down.  they lost their 4 x 4's right there and all the equipment also.  still awaiting charges and were searched but no1 had indoor.  another 12 year veteran of the grow just lost his house, vechiles, limited company, and bank accounts because of the rcmp and the IRS; he was buying wholesale.  then there was the medical friend of mine who was reported by his neighbour and the rcmp came in while he was not home and trashed his house and grow; seizing all his equipment that he never got back.  this is just in the last year here plus 3 friends that got large fines fer posession.  depends on the judge and the mood of the rcmp.  2500.00 fine aint nothin.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

It will never be legal man you guys r just wishing for it, it would be great, but i think they will tax it off the wall and geanos will cost more,


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2006)

smoke_marijuana420 said:
			
		

> man ive been busted like 3 times.    i know its illegal but no criminal record.



"Obviously" with miniscule amounts. Most likely a "juvey" that has _nothing_ to confiscate, no property, bank accounts, or possessions. I've never heard of "Police" confiscating skateboards, "Huffy" bicycles or "Nike" tennis shoes in connection with trafficing/cultivation..


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not a kid, lol I live with my parents but I'm over 18 just like all you guys, been smoking weed for years, never get enough.    Dont mind my stupid posts sometimes I get stupid when I smoke.


----------

